# Dodocase Unveils an Elegant New Case for Kindle



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.dodocase.com/products/dodocase-for-kindle

DODOcase has announced that it will begin selling cases for the Amazon Kindle 3. The handmade cases first debuted for the iPad earlier this year and have become known for their sleek looks and craftsmanship.

Like its iPad cousin, the DODOcase for Kindle 3 is built with old school bookbinding techniques. Where the iPad case added an almost anachronistic touch of style to the gadget, it seems a bit more appropriate to use bookbinding to secure your Kindle - what with it being an e-reader and all.

The cases are bound in black faux leather and feature the highly useful, but oft forgotten, elastic strap to keep the case closed. Bamboo is used to construct the case's interior, making it both lightweight and eco-friendly.

The DODOcase for Kindle 3 is available for $50 with a red lining or $55 for green, sky blue, dark blue, pink or charcoal linings. Since the cases are handmade, they take about three weeks to produce and ship, so if you're looking to get one for the holidays, you might want to hustle. (via mashable)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I must be an idiot, but I can't find a picture of the front of the case? What does the front and spine look like?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL I don't think you are an idiot    Try clicking on the link I put in the 1st post.  then they have a link to video's ...

the 1st video shows them making the case (for iPad) and the 2nd video of Kevin Rose's Review (for Ipad)*<-- that one shows the cover... he says it looks like a Moleskin...and feels like a book.

*I imagine the cover for the kindle looks similar to that of their Ipad case.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh I just found pretty good picts of their Ipad cover and back

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=113740078664830&set=a.107574995948005.4509.105269252845246

(look at photo's 13 and 14)

*sorry I am not good at posting pictures


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice concept, but for some reason it doesn't look very durable.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the Facebook pics, back and front:

















Looks just like a Moleskine cover.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd get distracted by the big dodo label smack in the center of the inside cover....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the way it sits in the case.  But I would prefer a snap closure, don't care for the elastic band around it.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice looking case, but I don't want faux leather and it appears that you can't fold the cover all the way back.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see any reason why it won't fold back. It's made the same way as the ipad case and that folds back. I personally could care less that its fake leather. Actually I prefer that its fake.Easier to clean.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.padandquill.com/the-case-for-kindle.html

^Seems like the same concept as above. The Dodo is "faux leather" and $50, the other is "bonded leather" and $45.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Pinworms said:


> http://www.padandquill.com/the-case-for-kindle.html
> 
> ^Seems like the same concept as above. The Dodo is "faux leather" and $50, the other is "bonded leather" and $45.


good point! I might add that the Pad & Quill doesn't have the Dodo label on the inside flap. I found this comparison of the two (for iPad) where the conclusion is that the quality of the Pad & Quill jumps out as far superior.

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/ipad-case-smackdown-dodocase-vs-pen-quill/?pid=623


----------



## jillpadz (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi guys. Am eagerly waiting for my Dodocase for the Kindle to arrive ü will post pics of it as soon as. I also have one for the iPad and it is quite pretty to look at.


----------



## jillpadz (Sep 14, 2011)

Yahoo.. Something came in the mail today.. Fresh from San Francisco.. The Dodocase for the Kindle ü
This is a happy happy day ü
Cheers


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

jillpadz said:


> Yahoo.. Something came in the mail today.. Fresh from San Francisco.. The Dodocase for the Kindle ü
> This is a happy happy day ü
> Cheers
> 
> ...


After you have used it for awhile, let us know what you think of the product.


----------



## jillpadz (Sep 14, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> After you have used it for awhile, let us know what you think of the product.


It's been a week.. So far so good!! Loving it to bits.. (but I've also read the reviews regarding it's iPad brother.. So am crossing my fingers..) ü

Will keep you guys posted..

jillpadz.multiply.com


----------



## jillpadz (Sep 14, 2011)

36story said:


> $49.95? a litter expensive!


Plus shipping and taxes (had it shipped all the way to the Philippines from SanFo)... It is waaaaay expensive but it's not sold here.. And it really is too darn pretty to pass up.. IMO ü

jillpadz.multiply.com


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

It's nice, but I think you can get somethings simple that looks real nice too and is inexpensive.


----------

